# A Post for all of you non-Dawg fans



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok non Georgia fans...   We have all heard the hype.  Georgia is #1 in everything. They got the best coach, the best QB, the best defense and even the most players in jail.   

In your honest opinion, which GON site pom pom waver will cry first, cry the loudest and cry the longest when the DAWGS drop their second game this year?  

Place your bets.  SEC fans or non SEC fans.   We value your bet.


----------



## tcward (Aug 7, 2008)

What? No response to the war tiger eagle whatever!


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok non Georgia fans...   We have all heard the hype.  Georgia is #1 in everything. They got the best coach, the best QB, the best defense and even the most players in jail.
> 
> In your honest opinion, which GON site pom pom waver will cry first, cry the loudest and cry the longest when the DAWGS drop their second game this year?
> 
> Place your bets.  SEC fans or non SEC fans.   We value your bet.




I don't know if there will be any cryin, but I'm sure there will be a bunch of excuses. Maybe they have been takin notes from our resident yankee

several have never seen UGA win a national title, so they are in hog heaven already, just for gettin a preseason #1 rankin.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 7, 2008)

There will be a BUNCH of dog fans on here eating crow thats for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally, I dont want to see them lose.  Id love to see a hat trick for the SEC but man, those are some high expectations..   

Hope they can live up to them..


----------



## kevina (Aug 7, 2008)

i cannot single out one, that would really be wrong and upset only one pup when i can upset numerous pups by predicting it will be a huge crying chorus.


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Personally, I dont want to see them lose.  Id love to see a hat trick for the SEC but man, those are some high expectations..
> 
> Hope they can live up to them..



not me I'd rather any other team in the sec win it, but if it's uga, this site will be unbearable


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

Browning Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Browning Slayer


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


>



**Thumbs up cry baby**


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> **Thumbs up cry baby**


 

I'm just glad I bring this much attention to have a thread started after me and the Dawg nation.. I promise you.. Complaints from a paper boy doesn't affect me one bit.. 

And for the record we don't cry after we win the Sugar bowl.. Bama fans cry after losing to Louisianna Monroe..


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 7, 2008)

Brother you've never heard me cry...a win is a win, and a loss is a loss.  A far as the paper boy goes...you got some kind of weird fetish?  You ever notice your initials on here are ****?  Yep, you nailed it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> **Thumbs up cry baby**



Now you've spoiled his fun Slayer.  All the haters gathered here togehter.  How sweet.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't know what the record will end up being but what is the over/under on us beating auburn as bad as we have the past couple of seasons?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Now you've spoiled his fun Slayer. All the haters gathered here togehter. How sweet.


 
I couldn't resist.. I was getting all of that love over here.. 

Yeah, just a big gathering of whiney babies.. From, you shouldn't have celebrated in the end zone to the Black Out crowd and of course down to the gutter with the Bama boys.. Seems like the only ones crying are the ones we beat last year!..


----------



## Double D (Aug 8, 2008)

*Pre-season #1's*

How many SI and USA Today Poll pre-season #1's have gone on to win the BCS?  

I'm asking as I don't know for sure but don't think it's many if any at all.

I see the "off field issues" coming back to haunt the pups during the season.  Undisciplined young men (players) find a way to mess up again and again . . .

I'm just hoping that their first loss comes at Jordan-Hare and their second the last game of the season.  Always harder to recover from losses in the BCS standings later in the season!


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Browning Slayer


 
Without a doubt....


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 8, 2008)

Serious question for ya'll.  How long has it been since the Ga. football team was ranked #1?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Serious question for ya'll. How long has it been since the Ga. football team was ranked #1?


 
Even better question, how many games into the season before that ranking goes away??


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 8, 2008)

So I'm guessing none of you fans of other teams would like to be preseason #1?

It may well be the kiss of death. Seems like I read the other day that 1 out of the past 10 preseason #1's actually won the NC.?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> So I'm guessing none of you fans of other teams would like to be preseason #1?
> 
> It may well be the kiss of death. Seems like I read the other day that 1 out of the past 10 preseason #1's actually won the NC.?


 
I would rather start unranked and climb the ladder.

That being said, I do hope that UGA takes it all the way to the NC, but the curse of the preseason #1 ranking is a heavy burden to carry.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I would rather start unranked and climb the ladder.



This day and age, if you are not highly ranked at the beginning of the season you have a minuscule chance of winning a NC.

That said, I would personally rather be ranked about #5 and NOT be on the cover of SI!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 8, 2008)

*I agree*



60Grit said:


> I would rather start unranked and climb the ladder.
> 
> That being said, I do hope that UGA takes it all the way to the NC, but the curse of the preseason #1 ranking is a heavy burden to carry.



Being a Vol I'm used to being disappointed. I'd rather be pleasantly surprised. I hope the Dawgs live up to their ranking with their only loss being to the Big Orange. 

Regarding the "Biggest Crybaby" if the Dawgs get neutered, Browning Slayer will be leading the Choir.


----------



## kevina (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I would rather start unranked and climb the ladder.
> 
> That being said, I do hope that UGA takes it all the way to the NC, but the curse of the preseason #1 ranking is a heavy burden to carry.



OH, I thought that they had already won it


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 8, 2008)

My only hope is, that some of these guys are on blood pressure medicine.  I have no problems with being PROUD of your team.  But to be as obnoxious as some of these fans are, is plain ridiculous.  I honestly fear for some of them.


----------



## kevina (Aug 8, 2008)

From all the posts i read in the "I'm a Georgia Bulldog" thread,it appears that CMR did not only speak to his players, but also he must have reached out to some of the Dawg fans and told them they need to straighten up as well. i HOPE IT WORKS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Even better question, how many games into the season before that ranking goes away??


 
Funny coming from father time... When do you think you'll ever be ranked #1 again?? 

You'll be in your grave way before that happens..


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny coming from father time... When do you think you'll ever be ranked #1 again??
> 
> You'll be in your grave way before that happens..


 
It was a serious question, could you grow up long enough to answer one of those???


----------



## BoShank (Aug 8, 2008)

Double D said:


> How many SI and USA Today Poll pre-season #1's have gone on to win the BCS?
> 
> I'm asking as I don't know for sure but don't think it's many if any at all.
> 
> ...



the last six years this is how it has panned out...

Started 1 ----                    finished
02-  Miami /////                       2
03-  Oaklahoma /              3
04-  USC  ///////                          1
05-  USC //// ///                          2
06- Ohio State //               2
07- USC ///////                           3

Every year for the past six years the #1 team has been in the fight for the BCS.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2008)

60Grit said:


> It was a serious question, could you grow up long enough to answer one of those???


 

If the Dawgs lose a game I believe it will be to either Auburn or Florida.. Won't happen against UT or Bama.. I think the Dawgs will win them all but it will be a huge challenge with our schedule...Regardless if we lose one I do see us in the SECCG and headed to another BCS game... Everyone is so worked up about this season but next year we'll be there too..


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 8, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> If the Dawgs lose a game I believe it will be to either Auburn or Florida.. Won't happen against UT or Bama.. I think the Dawgs will win them all but it will be a huge challenge with our schedule...Regardless if we lose one I do see us in the SECCG and headed to another BCS game... Everyone is so worked up about this season but next year we'll be there too..


 

Thank you sweety....


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 8, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> If the Dawgs lose a game I believe it will be to either Auburn or Florida.. Won't happen against UT or Bama.. I think the Dawgs will win them all but it will be a huge challenge with our schedule...Regardless if we lose one I do see us in the SECCG and headed to another BCS game... Everyone is so worked up about this season but next year we'll be there too..



 IMHO I think the two game stretch of LSU and Florida is going to tell the tale on UGA'S entire season.Mind you both of these are away games. IF they win both of these AU will be the last test they face. Every team UGA faces is going to pull out all the stops to beat them.Every gimmick play you ever heard of will be run and every gimmick with colored jerseys, uniforms and the fans will be used to fire up all opposing teams will be seen. I think UGA drops either LSU or Florida or both. Thats going to be a beat up bunch taking the field against Florida and Auburn with no off week in sight.Depth will be the key for UGA.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 8, 2008)

For those that do want to cry after UGA's second loss, I will be available by PM. 

My fee's aren't to bad for the fact finding that will be needed to negate the naysayers. The facts I will provide will be undeniable and should explain such an unliklely second loss. 

Example; if UGA didn't have so many personal fouls to keep drives alive, and our receiver not drop a sure TD, Vandy would have never even been in that game.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 8, 2008)

*Go Dawgs!!!!!!!*


----------



## chadair (Aug 8, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> For those that do want to cry after UGA's second loss, I will be available by PM.
> 
> My fee's aren't to bad for the fact finding that will be needed to negate the naysayers. The facts I will provide will be undeniable and should explain such an unliklely second loss.
> 
> Example; if UGA didn't have so many personal fouls to keep drives alive, and our receiver not drop a sure TD, Vandy would have never even been in that game.





I have a feelin your PM box is gonna be full before the end of the season


----------



## bullgator (Aug 8, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with being a preseason #1, as long as it doesn't turn into a distraction. The down side, besides it being a distraction, is your not going to sneek up on anybody, in fact you'll be the one with the bullseye on your chest. 
I think we all know that 1 loss teams are still NC contenders, especially if it happens early enough in the season to climb back up the polls.


----------



## creekbender (Aug 8, 2008)

we gotta get past georgia southern first . then we can talk some more talk about being #1 until then GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2008)

Ol' Red will be cryin, because I'm gonna GATA about it.


----------



## kevina (Aug 8, 2008)

these top pups have the mange


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey that is a COOOOOOL car!


----------



## kevina (Aug 8, 2008)

dont forget us       
we can hav a pladda of wings to you tailgate site in 4.3 seconds flat


----------



## country boy (Aug 8, 2008)

BoShank said:


> the last six years this is how it has panned out...
> 
> Started 1 ----                    finished
> 02-  Miami /////                       2
> ...




notice not a one of those are SEC, thats b/c they nock one another out of contention most of the time

Supersport will be one of the ones crying the most


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> these top pups have the mange



Is that Kevina holding the cup,wearing the wig?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Is that Kevina holding the cup,wearing the wig?


 

Yeah right!!!

He's not in that good of shape!!


----------



## kevina (Aug 11, 2008)

1) The owner of a golf course was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help. He called her into his office and said, 'You graduated from the *University of Georgia *and I need some help. If I were to give you $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?' 

The secretary thought a moment, and then replied,  

'Everything but my earrings.'


2) A young UGA player came running into the locker room and said to his buddy, 'Bubba, somebody just stole your pickup truck from the parking lot!'  
Bubba replied, 'Did you see who it was?  
'The young pup answered, 'I couldn't tell, but I got the license number.'  



3) A UGA GRAD had a flat tire, pulled onto the side of the road, and proceeded to put a bouquet of flowers in front of the car and one behind it. Then he got back in the car to wait.  

A passerby studied the scene as he drove by and was so curious he turned around and went back. He asked the fellow what the problem was.  

The man replied, 'I have a flat tire.'  

The passerby asked, 'But what's with the flowers?'  

The man responded, 'When you break down they tell you to put flares in the front and flares in the back. I never did understand it neither.'


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 11, 2008)

kevina said:


> 1) The owner of a golf course was confused about paying an invoice, so he decided to ask his secretary for some mathematical help. He called her into his office and said, 'You graduated from the *University of Georgia *and I need some help. If I were to give you $20,000, minus 14%, how much would you take off?'
> 
> The secretary thought a moment, and then replied,
> 
> ...



Very old and very lame


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, ya'll leave my picture alone.  I lost a bet and was just owning up to it.  I think I have a nice body.  The chicks dig it.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 11, 2008)

I would hate to be #1 you lose one and then you drop to 5-12. Always better to be ranked lower.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok non Georgia fans...   We have all heard the hype.  Georgia is #1 in everything. They got the best coach, the best QB, the best defense and even the most players in jail.
> 
> In your honest opinion, which GON site pom pom waver will cry first, cry the loudest and cry the longest when the DAWGS drop their second game this year?
> 
> Place your bets.  SEC fans or non SEC fans.   We value your bet.



What a great time to bring up this old thread. 

(Well and the fact that football news is scarce and I am bored.)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2011)

That's the year we gave them their third loss.  That was a good year.

http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=283340061


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 29, 2011)

Yawn.  I'm still here.  Unlike so many who ran their mouth in this old thread.  Funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's the year we gave them their third loss.  That was a good year.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=283340061



  Enjoy it yall earned it I guess i'll take the last two years and a bunch before your glory year


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Enjoy it yall earned it I guess i'll take the last two years and a bunch before your glory year



...and they had rings made.

Man that is just flat out embarrassing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 29, 2011)

here I is..... still a DAWG!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and they had rings made.:rofl:
> 
> Man that is just flat out embarrassing.


 Almost forgot


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 29, 2011)

Once a Dawg always a Dawg...... How sweet it is. I have been here on the forum since it began back in 01 don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2011)

Dang, man, how'd I miss out on this one?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  I'm still here.  Unlike so many who ran their mouth in this old thread.  Funny.



It is kind of funny to look back at old threads and see who all was flapping their gums and who all is no longer with us. 

Thankfully I can never be accused of talking smack.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 29, 2011)

Look for the ol ball coach bringing his swagger to shrubbery row.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and they had rings made.
> 
> Man that is just flat out embarrassing.



Cost of stupid ring $200, winning that game with a huge comeback in Athens.  Priceless


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 30, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Cost of stupid ring $200, winning that game with a huge comeback in Athens.  Priceless



What's priceless is the fact they had'em made. Just goes to show "The joke by the coke" is pretty fitting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> What's priceless is the fact they had'em made. Just goes to show "The joke by the coke" is pretty fitting.



Speaking of rings, I believe we have a newer one of these then you do...


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 30, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Speaking of rings, I believe we have a newer one of these then you do...



Unfortunately you only got the top half (from the now defunct UPI) and the other half is in Colorado.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 30, 2011)

How's that half of a ring helped your boys in the last decade there Frenchy??


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the dawgs will smoke the chicks, eat some gator tail, and challenge for the east.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I think the dawgs will smoke the chicks, eat some gator tail, and challenge for the east.



When is the last time that happened?


----------



## Cadcom (Mar 30, 2011)

Well we were co-ACC champs (Tied with South Carolina) in 2009 wasn't it? Isn't that when GT got their stinger handed to them by UGA and then pounded by IOWA on Nat'l TV? And Clemson got beat by USCe? Only rings Tech should be buying is a new nose ring so we can lead y'all around by it. It's hard to grab the scruff of a pencil neck over and over on you fellers year after year. It's starting to wear thin...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2011)

That's what you get with high school football!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 30, 2011)

Im still here but I would gladly take this post back if we could erase the 2008 season.   

And by the way, my answer would have been SHD


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, I forgot about some of the ole dawgs that used to bark around the fire all the time. They must have been run over crossing a road somewhere or just didn't get enough heartworm medicine?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, I forgot about some of the ole dawgs that used to bark around the fire all the time. They must have been run over crossing a road somewhere or just didn't get enough heartworm medicine?



I can't wait till DUCK season, just love watchin em fold up under pressure.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Cost of stupid ring $200, winning that game with a huge comeback in Athens.  Priceless



See people like you wonder why yall get made fun of so much.  You are actually still bragging about that.  And it is totally lost on you how dorky those rings were.  But then again, you were the guy that got dressed up in a gladiator outfit.  why should I expect anything else?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> See people like you wonder why yall get made fun of so much.  You are actually still bragging about that.  And it is totally lost on you how dorky those rings were.  But then again, you were the guy that got dressed up in a gladiator outfit.  why should I expect anything else?



That gladiator pic is priceless


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That gladiator pic is priceless



We ought to drag that little gem back out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We ought to drag that little gem back out.



What are we waiting for?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We ought to drag that little gem back out.





LanierSpots said:


> What are we waiting for?



Done :


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Done :



There is no way to justify that.  No comeback is clever enough to live that down.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is no way to justify that.  No comeback is clever enough to live that down.



Yeah, the look on his face is priceless... like someone just stole his slide-rule along with his pocket protector.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, the look on his face is priceless... like someone just stole his slide-rule along with his pocket protector.



Yeah he does look mighty serious.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahaha...  These friends of ours who would leak a picture like that to a hungry mob like yall...     I don't care it was a good time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah he does look mighty serious.



You'd look pretty serious too if you were wearing a gladiator costume and had enough evan williams in you...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You'd look pretty serious too if you were wearing a gladiator costume and had enough evan williams in you...



Dude! This is a G rated forum. We do not need to know about your social activities and preferences. No matter what their name is ...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2011)

All dressed up for Dragon Con I see....... Nothing out of place here folks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dude! This is a G rated forum. We do not need to know about your social activities and preferences. No matter what their name is ...



Funny coming from the guy who posts pictures of me...  get a life.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dude! This is a G rated forum. We do not need to know about your social activities and preferences. No matter what their name is ...



ruh roh....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Funny coming from the guy who posts pictures of me...  get a life.



Sorry Nitram.  His having the pic doesn't trump your being dressed that way.

I don't blame you for trying but that doesn't cut it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All dressed up for Dragon Con I see....... Nothing out of place here folks.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All dressed up for Dragon Con I see....... Nothing out of place here folks.



A nice way to end the day 

Pic #1  Girls night out

Pic #2  Dragoncon rocks


----------

